# Marantz AV7701 vs AV7005



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I have been looking for a pre/pro for a while and think I have boiled it down to these two, but would like to hear any selling points on the extra $250 for the AV7701 other than the 4K. Anyone please feel free to jump in with alternatives as well.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The only other difference I can see is that the AV7701 has Audyssey Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Volume. and it can be upgraded to Audyssey pro. Not sure if those would be a deal breaker for you?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I missed the Audyssey pro piece, thanks Tony! That helps me immensely


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Dale,
Audyssey Pro is an enticing feature. I certainly would not pay $250 extra for 4K as we are years away from there being widespread availability of 4K source material. Provided your room acoustics are solid, I would save the $500.
Best,
Jack


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I've been seriously considering the Outlaw 975. No frills, no fluff, solid performance...right up my ally.
I also don't see much reason to go with the AV7701 over the AV7005, but then again I don't like all the fluff


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank you JJ, I really appreciate your insight. I think saving the money is the best option as well.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

nova said:


> I've been seriously considering the Outlaw 975. No frills, no fluff, solid performance...right up my ally.
> I also don't see much reason to go with the AV7701 over the AV7005, but then again I don't like all the fluff


I looked at the Outlaw but it didn't have balanced inputs which is one of the things I wanted to make the change to from my current AVR. However, it has received some really great reviews!


----------

